# Atibaia/SP.



## Mr_Valmir (Jun 8, 2013)

Como estou quase que frequentemente pela cidade, segue algumas poucas fotos que tirei. 
Obs: Tirei poucas do centro, pois me sinto um tanto quanto desconfortável em tirar fotos em locais mais movimentados.
Espero que gostem.

*1.*Bem agradável andar por estas ruas.
https://flic.kr/p/2hw6rxE https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*2*
https://flic.kr/p/2hw6rtG https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*3*
https://flic.kr/p/2hw6VGF https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*4*
https://flic.kr/p/2hw9Bm9 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*5.*A arborização é razoavelmente boa pela cidade.
https://flic.kr/p/2hw97Sv https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*6.*
https://flic.kr/p/2hw97L8 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*7.*
https://flic.kr/p/2hw97Du https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*8.*
https://flic.kr/p/2hw6raa https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*9.*
https://flic.kr/p/2hw6r2K https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*10.*
https://flic.kr/p/2hw97qt https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*11.*
https://flic.kr/p/2hw97mW https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*12.*
https://flic.kr/p/2hwac88 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*13.*
https://flic.kr/p/2hwac3D https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*14.*
https://flic.kr/p/2hwabXi https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*15.*
https://flic.kr/p/2hwabxf https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Invejáveis ruas arborizadas.
De fato é uma pena ter poucas fotos do centro, é uma cidade muito pouco mostrada por aqui.
Mas valeu pelas imagens!


----------



## Passosdeminas (Aug 20, 2019)

praças de cidades de ate 150 mil habitantes sao as melhores lugares pra mim...nao tem moradores de rua...trombadinhas.,..sempre tem gente cortando caminho pela praça e dando movimento...é uma pena que quando a cidade cresce as praças sejam perdidas para os drogados.....


----------



## Passosdeminas (Aug 20, 2019)

me sinto na europa em qualquer praça...tem simetria ...tem formas e geometrias ...dai volto a anddar na rua e fico denovo encaixotado entre os caixotes moderninhos e suas empenas


----------



## Mr_Valmir (Jun 8, 2013)

Lucas Souza RF said:


> Invejáveis ruas arborizadas.
> De fato é uma pena ter poucas fotos do centro, é uma cidade muito pouco mostrada por aqui.
> Mas valeu pelas imagens!


Estas ruas arborizadas são uma delícia de se andar. Como eu queria que fosse comum pelo país.
Quem sabe em uma próxima oportunidade eu traga mais fotos do centro. Eu só preciso tomar coragem kk.


----------



## Mr_Valmir (Jun 8, 2013)

Passosdeminas said:


> me sinto na europa em qualquer praça...tem simetria ...tem formas e geometrias ...dai volto a anddar na rua e fico denovo encaixotado entre os caixotes moderninhos e suas empenas


Essa praça é uma delícia. Passo horas sentado nela observando as pessoas, comendo um cachorro-quente etc... Fora que em um quiosque costumam tocar músicas sertanejas raiz, que eu amo. São os locais que mais me atraem em uma cidade.


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Que delícia de rua !


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda!!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Primeira vez que vejo fotos de Atibaia, realmente a cidade é bem arborizada, deve ser agradável viver nela


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

Lucas Souza RF said:


> Invejáveis ruas arborizadas.
> De fato é uma pena ter poucas fotos do centro, é uma cidade muito pouco mostrada por aqui.
> Mas valeu pelas imagens!


verdade...

:cheers:


----------



## Mr_Valmir (Jun 8, 2013)

Obrigado pessoal


----------

